# Crates for GSD in the car?



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Does everyone use small crates for the car? I'm planning on buying a 48" for the house but that will never fit in the car. My last large dog maxed out at 60lbs so a 36" crate was fine for him all around but I would imagine it would be rather small for an 80lb GSD, no?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I used to carpool to Schutzhund with my friends, we took 4 intact male GSDs and one smaller dog in my minivan, plus 3 people. All the GSD crates were 36". It was a bit tight for the 95lb GSD but OK for a day of training (about 2.5 hour drive each way). I often carpool to flyball tournaments with my friend and her rear crates are 36" SUV crates (so they are even more narrow than a normal 36") and my adult male, Nikon, rides in one OK. Normally I bring along a 42" especially if it's hot, and I keep him in that between races.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Does everyone use small crates for the car? I'm planning on buying a 48" for the house but that will never fit in the car. My last large dog maxed out at 60lbs so a 36" crate was fine for him all around but I would imagine it would be rather small for an 80lb GSD, no?


I have three 36" wire crates in my minivan, and I can cram 85 lb Russell into one of them. In fact, when I open the side door of the minivan, he dives into his crate on his own. It's fine to transport him places. He has a 42" crate for home, that he doesn't spend much time in.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

We use 500s for adult GSDs in our SUV. At home, they have 700s to lounge in.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Every car/truck/van/SUV is different, you have to make best use of space and maximize the safety aspect. In my experience custom built crates for the space made the best choice.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Packen said:


> Every car/truck/van/SUV is different, you have to make best use of space and maximize the safety aspect. In my experience custom built crates for the space made the best choice.


I agree with you and am currently trying to decide on vehicle. What vehicle are you using, if I may ask?

ETA: reason I'm asking is that I like your rig!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Mister C said:


> I agree with you and am currently trying to decide on vehicle. What vehicle are you using, if I may ask?
> 
> ETA: reason I'm asking is that I like your rig!


Thanks. The top one is a Chevy Tahoe, the bottom one is an Audi Q7. My criteria is to have 2 solid kennels yet have the 2nd row seats available.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I drive a mini van so my sheps (90lbs and a leggy 63lbs) get 40" vari kennels. My border collies get 32" vari kennels. When I was driving a smaller car my big male shep fit fine in a 36" in my back seat. I do prefer him in a 40" though. In the house they sheps have 48" wire, but soon are going up get some sort of indoor kennel. Like 4x5 or 4x8....


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yea I have a Rav4 and I'd like to crate my new pup in the car, though I'd like to find a way for two to fit [though I'm pretty sure it's not possible without the seats down permanently]

Anyone have suggestions for mats that fit the whole back? Esp when the seats are down..


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Rav4 is a great doggy mobile!
Dog Crates | Dog Cages | TransK9USA |Toyota | RAV4


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

A large to XL vari kennel would work well - they measure 27-30" height.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Right now we're using a harness and buckling our pup in. She hates riding in a crate in the car (likes to look out the window and my windows are now covered in nose smudges). I feel like a crate would be safer, so I'm rethinking not wanting to block off the trunk area of my crossover. It turns out it's too small for a 36" crate, so I might be better off getting the wire gate to separate her from the backseat. She could still see out those windows, and everyone would be happy.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Packen said:


> Rav4 is a great doggy mobile!
> 
> Dog Crates | Dog Cages | TransK9USA |Toyota | RAV4



Wow! That thing is awesome! Better start saving lol


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

qbchottu said:


> A large to XL vari kennel would work well - they measure 27-30" height.



I will start looking at vari kennels. I've always used wire ones because they are easier to move and aren't as heavy...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's the one I was looking at...but the place packen posted will actually make it fit your vehicle! I'll have to figure out what's better...

Variocage U.S. - Mim Variocage Dog Crate, Variocage Car Crash Safety Crate


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't plan ahead and have a Hyundai Sonata. The biggest crate that will fit is a 36 inch (I use the varikennel plastic type). It's a little bit of a squeeze for my 90 lb dog, but he hops in just fine on his own and is eager to go.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

there is no way we could get a large enough crate fit into our Prius. We use the back seat and a harness, a Kurgo Hammock and Muttmanager screens on the back windows. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/14096916649/in/set-72157643306798255

When we get to schutzhund practice we put one seat to the cargo area down so that our dog can lay on the Chill Spot bed. 

Yes, crates are safer but with the size car we have, this works well, and gives our pup access to the cooling bed on hot days.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

martemchik said:


> Here's the one I was looking at...but the place packen posted will actually make it fit your vehicle! I'll have to figure out what's better...
> 
> Variocage U.S. - Mim Variocage Dog Crate, Variocage Car Crash Safety Crate


A friend at training uses the Variocage, there are a couple of things I do not like about them,

1. Dogs can get to the door opening latch so she has to lock the doors for safety
2. The bars on end of door are shorter, dogs chew on them
3. Overall not as sturdy as the Transk9 (has a lot of moving/adjustable parts)

Nothing glaring wrong but comparing the 2, I heavily favor Transk9 plus Jami's customer support is exemplary.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a 36" crammed into the back of my Civic and it was too small for my 70 lb female. She could curl up ok, but was not big enough for her to stand up without ducking her head, I can't imagine trying to fit a bigger dog in a 36"

I had to upgrade my vehicle. I have a minivan now, it's not sexy, but it works so much better, I LOVE IT. Seats fold flat, which gives you lots of usable space for crates. Puppers is in a 42" now and very comfortable. 

I also like that in the summer I can keep the side doors and back hatch slid open and I don't have doors sticking out all over the place to get knocked or block air flow.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Packen said:


> A friend at training uses the Variocage, there are a couple of things I do not like about them,
> 
> 1. Dogs can get to the door opening latch so she has to lock the doors for safety
> 2. The bars on end of door are shorter, dogs chew on them
> ...


Thanks for that one! It's also cheaper...

These things are so hard to find, I googled for days before I came up with the variocage, and I've never even seen the Transk9. I also want to be able to put a crate in and keep the back seat up, my current set up doesn't allow me to do that due to the slope of the rear hatch. I guess the nice thing about the variocage is that you could put the rear seats down and extend it to give the dogs more room for longer trips or while stationary. I personally do like to keep them as contained as possible while driving, safety over comfort IMO and the less room they could get knocked around in the better.

My friend that has the variocage...I've been meaning to see how easily it would slide into my car. Problem with that one is that it only comes in a few sizes. The one you posted is basically custom made for the measurements of your vehicle which is pretty cool.


----------

